# XAMP XAMPLITE + Joomla! auf USB-Stick



## akrite (29. August 2006)

... ich wollte einen sogenannten Technologie-Demonstrator mittels XAMP/XAMPLITE und Joomla! auf einen USB-Stick basteln. Also habe ich auf einem Stick XAMP und auf einem anderen XAMPLITE kopiert, über beide Joomla in ein seperates Verzeichnis ( http://localhost/xxx/ ) kopiert, Apache gestartet, MySQL gestartet und beide mit localhost/xxx/ aufgerufen. Jetzt kommt das kuriouse, auf XAMP wird mit der Installation von Joomla! begonnen und auf XAMPLITE kommt eine 404-Meldung.
Habe ich irgendwas übersehen ?

Grüße
Andreas


----------

